# 2015 Outback 323Bh Air Conditioning Not Strong Cooling Enough



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

We have a brand new 2015 Outback 323BH.

Are others having problem with the 13.5 BTU AC cooling the entire trailer?

Now that the temperature is above 80 degrees I can not get the trailer to cool down.

The temperature in the trailer is between 82 and 85.

I know it is wired for a 2nd unit and is 50 amp but I would assume the trailer should be able to get to at least 75 with one unit.


----------



## jrhaze (Nov 14, 2009)

BuckeyeInMI said:


> We have a brand new 2015 Outback 323BH.
> 
> Are others having problem with the 13.5 BTU AC cooling the entire trailer?
> 
> ...


My 323bh came with a 15k btu a/c. And with the hot summer days, I also had problems trying to cool it down. I added a second a/c. Just went camping last week. It was 97 outside in full sun. The warmest it got inside was 74. And that is with the kids running in and out. Get a second a/c. It is well worth it!!!


----------



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

What model did you buy?



jrhaze said:


> We have a brand new 2015 Outback 323BH.
> 
> Are others having problem with the 13.5 BTU AC cooling the entire trailer?
> 
> ...


My 323bh came with a 15k btu a/c. And with the hot summer days, I also had problems trying to cool it down. I added a second a/c. Just went camping last week. It was 97 outside in full sun. The warmest it got inside was 74. And that is with the kids running in and out. Get a second a/c. It is well worth it!!!
[/quote]


----------



## jrhaze (Nov 14, 2009)

I got a Coleman 13.5 btu (My 15k btu was also a coleman)I also added the optional heat strip to the 13.5 btu unit. It's nice to use to burn the chill off in those chilly mornings without having to use the propane heater.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Also, try using those push in cushions in your roof vent holes. Made a huge difference in how our unit works this year. Could not have imagined it.


----------



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info on th AC. Do you remember the model number and where you bought it from. Did the dealer instal it?


----------



## jrhaze (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry, I don't remember the model number, the dealer ordered it for me. And yes the dealer installed it.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

BuckeyeInMI said:


> We have a brand new 2015 Outback 323BH.
> 
> Are others having problem with the 13.5 BTU AC cooling the entire trailer?
> 
> ...


I have no idea why Keystone would outfit a camper that big with only a 13.5K unit or why a dealer would order one like that. Neither one of them did you any favors. It is much easier and cheaper to get two ACs factory installed. A 15K unit may have kept the unit cool if you lived in the northern part of the country but if you live in the south even a 15K unit is really going to struggle. I belong to the Northwoods forum and people have used the Coleman Mach 8 Low Profile 9.2k to augment their primary AC in the bedrooms of their fifth wheels. This is a non-ducted unit. The question is, are the outbacks pre-wired for the additional AC?


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Paul said:


> We have a brand new 2015 Outback 323BH.
> 
> Are others having problem with the 13.5 BTU AC cooling the entire trailer?
> 
> ...


I have no idea why Keystone would outfit a camper that big with only a 13.5K unit or why a dealer would order one like that. Neither one of them did you any favors. It is much easier and cheaper to get two ACs factory installed. A 15K unit may have kept the unit cool if you lived in the northern part of the country but if you live in the south even a 15K unit is really going to struggle. I belong to the Northwoods forum and people have used the Coleman Mach 8 Low Profile 9.2k to augment their primary AC in the bedrooms of their fifth wheels. This is a non-ducted unit. The question is, are the outbacks pre-wired for the additional AC?
[/quote]

Paul,
I know a lot of the dealerships up North order their units with 13.5 BTU AC units. They save a couple bucks and they figure you may not need that much AC up there! Someone in our Texas group down here bought a trailer from Lakeshore RV to save some big bucks but didn't realize the majority of Lakeshores units were outfitted with 13.5 BTU AC's. Needless to say they quickly bought a bigger unit and had it installed and sold the 13.5 unit on craigslist.

BuckeyeinMI,
Add a second AC unit!!!!!!!! Since yours is already wired for 50 amp it will be simple to do! All the wiring should be in the ceiling already. 
We have a 38' fifth wheel and we added a second non-ducted unit in the master bedroom and now we can freeze ourselves out of the trailer! Our camper is only wired for 30 amp so I ran an electrical line thru the ceiling and down the wall and added an outside electrical plug to power the unit by using a heavy duty extension cord plugged into the campsite power pole.

Happy Camping!

p.s. How is San Diego Paul? I'm sure its a lot nicer weather than you had in Texas!


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Texas Friends said:


> We have a brand new 2015 Outback 323BH.
> 
> Are others having problem with the 13.5 BTU AC cooling the entire trailer?
> 
> ...


I have no idea why Keystone would outfit a camper that big with only a 13.5K unit or why a dealer would order one like that. Neither one of them did you any favors. It is much easier and cheaper to get two ACs factory installed. A 15K unit may have kept the unit cool if you lived in the northern part of the country but if you live in the south even a 15K unit is really going to struggle. I belong to the Northwoods forum and people have used the Coleman Mach 8 Low Profile 9.2k to augment their primary AC in the bedrooms of their fifth wheels. This is a non-ducted unit. The question is, are the outbacks pre-wired for the additional AC?
[/quote]

Paul,
I know a lot of the dealerships up North order their units with 13.5 BTU AC units. They save a couple bucks and they figure you may not need that much AC up there! Someone in our Texas group down here bought a trailer from Lakeshore RV to save some big bucks but didn't realize the majority of Lakeshores units were outfitted with 13.5 BTU AC's. Needless to say they quickly bought a bigger unit and had it installed and sold the 13.5 unit on craigslist.

BuckeyeinMI,
Add a second AC unit!!!!!!!! Since yours is already wired for 50 amp it will be simple to do! All the wiring should be in the ceiling already. 
We have a 38' fifth wheel and we added a second non-ducted unit in the master bedroom and now we can freeze ourselves out of the trailer! Our camper is only wired for 30 amp so I ran an electrical line thru the ceiling and down the wall and added an outside electrical plug to power the unit by using a heavy duty extension cord plugged into the campsite power pole.

Happy Camping!

p.s. How is San Diego Paul? I'm sure its a lot nicer weather than you had in Texas!
[/quote]

San Diego is pretty camping friendly and I enjoy my job immensely. My wife and I get out a couple times a month with the new Arctic Fox 27-5L fiver. AC is not an issue since it normally drops into the mid 60s every evening in the summer. As a matter of fact we have only run it one to make sure it works. 
Our 23RS sold quickly as it was an awesome camper for a young family. I still greatly enjoy this forum and will continue to give my 2 cents to OBs that may have issues or questions that I have encountered myself.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

MO7Bs said:


> Also, try using those push in cushions in your roof vent holes. Made a huge difference in how our unit works this year. Could not have imagined it.


I haven't heard of the cushions before. Would you please explain further?


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Here you go.

*Vent insulators*


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Stumpy75 said:


> Here you go.
> 
> *Vent insulators*


Thanks Stumpy!


----------



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

Does anyone have a recommendation on the type of AC unit?

I assume I should get the Coleman 13.5 BTU non-ducted so they match but just wanted to check if someone had any better options for an Outback 323BH.

Is there a way to close the duct work to the bedroom?


----------



## BuckeyeInMI (May 28, 2008)

Here is what the the dealer told me about the air...

I assume I just need to add another AC unit. Is 59 what it should be at at the vent?

"A/c is working correctly. Was 84* ambient temp and air coming from vents was 59*"


----------

